# Quelle che ti restano in testa ... Che palle



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

È tutto il giorno che ho in testa quella canzone dei Gemelli Diversi che fa:

Mary camminando su sentieri più scuri ecc ecc
quella bestia non è il mio papà oh oh oh Mary ecc ecc


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> È tutto il giorno che ho in testa quella canzone dei Gemelli Diversi che fa:
> 
> Mary camminando su sentieri più scuri ecc ecc
> quella bestia non è il mio papà oh oh oh Mary ecc ecc


Capita anche a me con i soggetti delle fughe di Bach...

E come la fa lei...mi ipnotizza...lei è la mia dea...

[video=youtube;Ur2i-HnEW0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur2i-HnEW0E[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Ovunque tu saraaaai comunque mi resteraaaaaaaaa qualcosaaaaaaa di teeeeeeeeeee forse attimiiiiiiiiiiii
e cosiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

*Quelle che ti restano in testa....*



quintina ha detto:


> È tutto il giorno che ho in testa quella canzone dei Gemelli Diversi che fa:
> 
> Mary camminando su sentieri più scuri ecc ecc
> quella bestia non è il mio papà oh oh oh Mary ecc ecc


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed io che pensavo fosse un discorso di CORNA! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;cd7fZTqYYmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd7fZTqYYmg[/video]

mio figlio ascolta questa canzone 30 volte al giorno

minchia



e poi che testo cazzo! Una volta le canzoni di cevano "ti amerò per sempre!"
che tristezza


Fedez: 
Il tuo cuore batte a tempo 
ritmo nuovo mai sentito 
e da quelo poco che l'ascolto 
è già il mio pezzo preferito 
*mangio merda da vent'anni 
ma non perdo l'appetito 
poi mi fanno pure fare la scarpetta con il dito *
labbra gusto di fumo 
mischiate col Pampero 
rende la testa pesante 
ma il cuore più leggero 
e tu sei il cigno nero 
stanco di seguire il branco 
e IL CUORE grande come il sole 
ma freddo come il marmo 
né giovani nè grandi 
nel cuore piove grandine 
stasera niente alcol 
voglio bere le mie lacrime 
e una crepa sopra il petto 
che diventa una voragine 
al quale non puoi fare le iniezioni di collagene 
io sono senza scrupoli e tu sei senza carattere 
togliamoci i vestiti ma teniamoci le maschere 
se mi fissi bene non vedrai i miei occhi sbattere 
sogno ad occhi aperti perdo l'uso delle palpebre 

Francesca Michielin: 
La lacrima che brucia 
il vento la consuma 
il nero che mi sporca 
tanto poi si lava 
e tutto ciò che ho perso 
io lo perdo ancora 
mi tengo dentro il vuoto 
che di te mi resta 

Fedez: 
*E a cosa servirebbe dirci che ci siamo amati 
tanto quando esce il disco ci saremo già lasciati *
godiamoci il momento perché prima o poi finisce 
l'amore spesso prende ma poi non restituisce 
io sto ancora aspettando il cuore che gli ho dato in prestito 
se la vita insegna io sono un alunno pessimo 
è come se facessimo una gara 
è un inizio lungo ma alla fine non è poi così lontana 
già, sei bella e dannata 
la metà mancata di una mela avvelenata 
e io cerco il sollievo in una dose di veleno 
chi è stato allattato da chi ha le serpi in seno 
la consapevolezza che non c'è certezza 
vieni stammi vicina, sì ma a distanza di sicurezza 
io ti ho dato un dito invece tu mi hai preso il cuore 
e sono sempre stato incline agli sbalzi d'amore 

Francesca Michielin: 
La lacrima che brucia 
il vento la consuma 
il nero che mi sporca 
tanto poi si lava 
e tutto ciò che ho perso 
io lo perdo ancora 
mi tengo dentro il vuoto 
che di te mi resta 

Fedez: 
*E il tuo nome è stato scritto a matita 
per poterti cancellare una volta finita 
tra me e te sai *
sei l'errore più bello della mia vita 
il tuo nome è stato scritto a matita 
per poterti cancellare una volta finita 
tra me e te sai 
sei l'errore più bello della mia vita 

Francesca Michielin: 
La lacrima che brucia 
il vento la consuma 
il nero che mi sporca 
tanto poi si lava 
e tutto ciò che ho perso 
io lo perdo ancora 
mi tengo dentro il vuoto 
che di te mi resta


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> *E il tuo nome è stato scritto a matita
> per poterti cancellare una volta finita
> tra me e te sai *


Mia figlia (15 anni) mi aveva segnalato questa strofa come una delle minchiate più prive di senso che abbia mai sentito: e come darle torto? :carneval:

Ascoltano, ma per fortuna il cervello rimane loro in funzione


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;GxwV1fLjy3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxwV1fLjy3I[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube;GxwV1fLjy3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxwV1fLjy3I[/video]


lo credevo "morto" da almeno 30 anni.

rinasce invece "da-da-da" 

[video=youtube;ZviYmTMpBXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZviYmTMpBXE[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mia figlia (15 anni) mi aveva segnalato questa strofa come una delle minchiate più prive di senso che abbia mai sentito: e come darle torto? :carneval:
> 
> Ascoltano, ma per fortuna il cervello rimane loro in funzione


Invece fa senso, se catturi bene il tema. Racconta di una storia di tradimento dove regna l'odio verso tutti i partecipanti. La colpa è di tutti. Scrive il nome dell'amante sulla lavagna per poi cancellarla e per tornare alla sua vecchia fiamma.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

My head is a jungle jungle
My head is a jungle jungle
My head is a jungle jungle
My heaaaaaaaaaaad  oh oh oh


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2013)

Ho sentito questa alla radio in macchina mentre venivo al mare e ora mi tormenta il cervello!

Laura non c'è 
è andata via 
Laura non è più cosa mia 
e te che sei qua 
e mi chiedi perché 
l'amo se niente più mi da 
mi manca da spezzare il fiato 
fa male e non lo sa 
che non mi è mai passata 
Laura non c'è capisco che 
è stupido cercarla in te 
io sto da schifo 
credi e non lo vorrei 
stare con te 
e pensare a lei 
'sta sera voglio stare acceso 
andiamocene di la 
a forza di pensare ho fuso 


se vuoi ci amiamo adesso, se vuoi 
però non è lo stesso tra di noi 
da solo con mi basto stai con me 
solo è strano che al suo posto 
ci sei te, ci sei te 


Laura dov'è? 
mi manca sai 
magari c'è un altro accanto a lei 
giuro non ci ho pensato mai 
che succedesse proprio a noi 
lei si muove dentro a un altro abbraccio 
su di un corpo che non è più il mio 
io così non c'è la faccio 


se vuoi ci amiamo adesso, se vuoi 
però non è lo stesso 
tra di noi 
da solo non mi basto 
stai con me 
solo è strano che al suo posto 
ci sei te, ci sei te 


forse è difficile così 
ma non so 
che cosa fare 
credo che sia logico 
per quanto io provi a scappare 
lei c'è 
non vorrei che tu fossi un'emergenza 
ma tra bene ed amore c'è 
solo Laura è la mia coscienza 


se vuoi ci amiamo adesso, oh no 
però non è lo stesso 
ora so 
c'è ancora il suo riflesso tra me e te 
mi dispiace ma non posso 
Laura c'è 
se vuoi ci amiamo adesso, oh no 
mi casca il mondo addosso e 
ora so 
c'è ancora il suo riflesso 
tra me te 
mi dispiace ma non posso 
Laura c'è, Laura c'è






Ai tempi mi sembrava una minchiata di canzone... E ora...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2013)

Buh


----------



## passante (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho sentito questa alla radio in macchina mentre venivo al mare e ora mi tormenta il cervello!
> 
> Laura non c'è
> ...
> ...


 e ora???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e ora???



E ora ci sono certi pezzi che descrivono bene quello che provo


----------



## passante (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> E ora ci sono certi pezzi che descrivono bene quello che provo


vero, anche se sono brutti, o ridicoli. ma l'amore è sempre ridicolo...  ("le lettere d'amore sono ridicole. Non sarebbero lettere d'amore se non fossero ridicole. Anch'io ho scritto ai miei tempi lettere d'amore, come le altre, ridicole. Le lettere d'amore, se c'è l'amore, devono essere ridicole. Ma dopotutto solo coloro che non hanno mai scritto lettere d'amore sono ridicoli." pessoa)


----------



## Innominata (14 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> vero, anche se sono brutti, o ridicoli. ma l'amore è sempre ridicolo...  ("le lettere d'amore sono ridicole. Non sarebbero lettere d'amore se non fossero ridicole. Anch'io ho scritto ai miei tempi lettere d'amore, come le altre, ridicole. Le lettere d'amore, se c'è l'amore, devono essere ridicole. Ma dopotutto solo coloro che non hanno mai scritto lettere d'amore sono ridicoli." pessoa)


Non riesco mai a darti un verde, arrivano sempre tutti prima di me! Grazie per la citazione che hai trascritto. Negli ultimi giorni, avendo rifatto il maquillage al mio variopinto tugurio, sono saltati fuori tre o quattro quadernini affollatissimi di proclami amorosi, veicolati evidentemente dalla mia grafia, che tracimavano impatti sensoriali a profusione, riflessioni illuminanti, rivelazioni, improvvisi e definitivi approdi, estasi speciali, uniche e privilegiate. Senza contare poi gli innumerevoli fogli dello zibaldone fotocopiati in quadrupla copia (come minimo) dedicati l'estate scorsa dal consorte al l'unico vero primo ultimo e travolgente amore della sua vita. Premesso che per quanto riguarda i miei quaderni ho motivi per credere che non fossero tutti dedicati alla stessa persona, mi chiedo, senza pretendere risposta, su quali fondamenti poggino queste estasi sempre, ogni volta, uniche e speciali. Forse attecchiscono proprio sulla paura di stare per affogare nell'indifferenziato, e allora quello è il terreno più fertile per entrare in un trip in cui in due si è' unici, irripetibili e specialissimi, differenziatissimi, rispetto a tutti gli altri. Si è' ridicoli forse perché quando non si è in questo trip la realtà ti dice che l'immortalita' non esiste e che siete dei tromboni a credere di essere gli unti del dio dell'Amore. Gli altri (gli altri siamo anche noi quando ne siamo fuori) percepiscono l'inattendibilita', l'imbroglio, la necessaria ottusità verso cose esistenti nonostante il deliroide, la facilità a cadere in una buca (non si sa perché viene da ridere quando un tizio non vede uno spigolo e da' un tranvatone o scivola su una buccia di banana). Fortunatamente non ho molto tempo per scrivere, perché il gatto ha emesso un sonoro stragloooo e ha appena vomitato il bolo sul tappeto per cui devo accorrere. Però voglio aggiungere che non sono d'accordo sulla frase finale di Pessoa, la chiusa. È' chiaramente ad effetto. Celebrativa, con quella ridondanza e quella sottile e un po' sospettabile artificiosità delle cose ad effetto. Ma forse voleva solo dire che nelle cose d'amore, o fai o non fai, un po' ridicolo sei sempre.
'


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

Non mi carica il video.
Ma come minchia si fa a eliminare il post? Me lo fa solo modificare

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non mi carica il video.
> Ma come minchia si fa a eliminare il post? Me lo fa solo modificare
> 
> Buscopann



Non si può 

cantaci la canzone dai!


----------



## passante (15 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non riesco mai a darti un verde, arrivano sempre tutti prima di me! Grazie per la citazione che hai trascritto. Negli ultimi giorni, avendo rifatto il maquillage al mio variopinto tugurio, sono saltati fuori tre o quattro quadernini affollatissimi di proclami amorosi, veicolati evidentemente dalla mia grafia, che tracimavano impatti sensoriali a profusione, riflessioni illuminanti, rivelazioni, improvvisi e definitivi approdi, estasi speciali, uniche e privilegiate. Senza contare poi gli innumerevoli fogli dello zibaldone fotocopiati in quadrupla copia (come minimo) dedicati l'estate scorsa dal consorte al l'unico vero primo ultimo e travolgente amore della sua vita. Premesso che per quanto riguarda i miei quaderni ho motivi per credere che non fossero tutti dedicati alla stessa persona, mi chiedo, senza pretendere risposta, su quali fondamenti poggino queste estasi sempre, ogni volta, uniche e speciali. Forse attecchiscono proprio sulla paura di stare per affogare nell'indifferenziato, e allora quello è il terreno più fertile per entrare in un trip in cui in due si è' unici, irripetibili e specialissimi, differenziatissimi, rispetto a tutti gli altri. Si è' ridicoli forse perché quando non si è in questo trip la realtà ti dice che l'immortalita' non esiste e che siete dei tromboni a credere di essere gli unti del dio dell'Amore. Gli altri (gli altri siamo anche noi quando ne siamo fuori) percepiscono l'inattendibilita', l'imbroglio, la necessaria ottusità verso cose esistenti nonostante il deliroide,   la facilità a cadere in una buca (non si sa perché viene da ridere quando un tizio non vede uno spigolo e da' un tranvatone o scivola su una buccia di banana).   Fortunatamente non ho molto tempo per scrivere, perché il gatto ha emesso un sonoro stragloooo e ha appena vomitato il bolo sul tappeto per cui devo accorrere. Però voglio aggiungere che non sono d'accordo sulla frase finale di Pessoa, la chiusa. È' chiaramente ad effetto. Celebrativa, con quella ridondanza e quella sottile e un po' sospettabile artificiosità delle cose ad effetto. *Ma forse voleva solo dire che nelle cose d'amore, o fai o non fai, un po' ridicolo sei sempre.*
> '


forse. o forse che vale la pena, a volte, non curarsi di essere ridicoli. chissà... hai mai scritto racconti? mi piaceresti, sono sicuro, come narratore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

You were never young my love

I can tell not by the way that you smell

but by the way you move your tongue my love


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2013)

io ho in testa questa: lemon treeeeeeeeee, lemon treeeeeeeeee... :singleeye: [video=youtube;yt-VHlyV5KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-VHlyV5KQ[/video]


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io ho in testa questa: lemon treeeeeeeeee, lemon treeeeeeeeee... :singleeye:


stonatissimo:unhappy:


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stonatissimo:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Luglio 2013)

And all the roads that lead us there are winding

and all the lights that light the way are blinding

there are many things that I would like to say to you


But I don't know hooooooooooowwwwww




because maybeeeee 

you're going to be the one that saves meeeeeeeee


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2013)

Ti fermo alle luci al tramonto
e ti guardo negli occhi e ti vedo morire
ti fermo all' inferno e mi perdo
perché non ti lasci salvare da me?
E nego i ricordi peggiori
richiamo i migliori pensieri
vorrei ricordarssi tra i drammi più brutti
che il sole esiste per tutti


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti fermo alle luci al tramonto
> e ti guardo negli occhi e ti vedo morire
> ti fermo all' inferno e mi perdo
> perché non ti lasci salvare da me?
> ...


[video=youtube;pQ9R4stxKs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ9R4stxKs0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io ho in testa questa: lemon treeeeeeeeee, lemon treeeeeeeeee... :singleeye: [video=youtube;yt-VHlyV5KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-VHlyV5KQ[/video]



[video=youtube;sVmKnrYxsMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVmKnrYxsMo[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2013)

Era bello sentirti e tenerti vicino 
Anche solo per lo spazio di un mattino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JEpS-qFkj8o]http://youtu.be/JEpS-qFkj8o[/video]

fa che sparisca tutto il male


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

E avete voglia di mettervi profumi e deodoranti siete come sabbie mobili tirate giù uhhhuhhhh


----------



## Flavia (14 Agosto 2013)

non è nemmeno stagione,
ed in generale detesto le feste
mi mettono troppa malinconia


[video=youtube;K204xt8XWXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K204xt8XWXE[/video]


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

*io ora in testa*

ho queste due:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIQdHRs0EeI

e 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpZV0Yt_GRM


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;Kn-uQ0jBWV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-uQ0jBWV4[/video]


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;TFX1cLN0fvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFX1cLN0fvk[/video]


----------

